
Short movie of the 1. computer graveyard in switzerland (1968) - german [01:39] - robbott
https://www.srf.ch/play/tv/archivperlen/video/1--computer-friedhof-in-der-schweiz-1968?id=07fb8dbe-bdc6-4024-a905-2ad39dcf645c&station=69e8ac16-4327-4af4-b873-fd5cd6e895a7
======
robbott
... with a unique sound design.

